# You've got quail...



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

picked these guys up Saturday and most decided to hide away but oh well....

my secret fave girl...









another lady...









nesting!









friendliest girl who likes to take food from my hand...









another pretty golden one...









and another speckledy one...









shy boy, keeps whizzing off...









another boy...









their shed...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice quails:2thumb:.

It would be wise to mark out the glass window some how, with some thing like mesh or netting. There a chance the quails could keep flying into it and harm them self. Also you could get sparrow hawks'etc flying into the window if it's not marked out if any take a interest in you quails


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I do lol... I have a vinyl type stickery thing with a grid pattern over the window, just hadnt put it up yet :lol2:


----------

